# Dimmer no funciona correctamente



## jorgekao (Ago 27, 2011)

Necesitaba, por favor, algo de ayuda, porque mis conocimientos teoricos son muy limitados, la cuestion es que reciclando un control de potencia de un aspirador como dimmer para hacerme un soldador de aire, el rango que tiene es aprox. 125v a 220v. y necesitaba que bajara mas. Con que baje a 25v o 30v. me valdria.Pero no se que resistencias modificar. El esquema creo que esta bien copiado, es la primera vez que uso proteus, y si algo no se entiende me avisan,
 Gracias de antemano,
 Yo pense que quitando R7 en paralelo con el pot, que me lo deja en aprox. 5K, Que creen?


----------



## raulon (Oct 5, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos resulta que estoy instalando un bar en mi casa y me gustaria que tuviera de esas luces que varian la intensidad como un dimmer o atenuador. He bajado varios circuitos del foro y no logro hacer que me funcionen sé que debe ser una tonteria proque tengo todo bien conectado, como el circuito de la imagen sin embargo mi lampara incandecente no prende, no logro activar el triac por mas que doy vuelta al pot, por cierto el triac me marca menos de 100 Ohms entre G y A1 es esto normal?

Bueno el circuito que quiero armar es el siguiente
gracias de antemano


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuera del detalle que el potenciómetro es demasiado grande, la R10k grande e inútilmente de 5W y el C220n también grande --> eso funciona (pote casi cerrado).

Si no te anda, habrás conectado mal o haber hecho percha algo

Medir 100 entre G y A1 es normal (internamente tiene una R), en los  de compuerta sensible NO.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola Amigo, como dato NO menor cabe aclarar que este dispositivo funciona solo con lamparas incandescentes.


----------



## raulon (Oct 5, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Fuera del detalle que el potenciómetro es demasiado grande, la R10k grande e inútilmente de 5W y el C220n también grande --> eso funciona (pote casi cerrado).
> 
> Si no te anda, habrás conectado mal o haber hecho percha algo
> 
> Medir 100 entre G y A1 es normal (internamente tiene una R), en los  de compuerta sensible NO.



Entonces cambiaré el pot por uno de 100K la resistencia mas chica que le sigue que tengo a la mano es de 100 Ohmios pero tambien es de 5W.. las resistencias comunes de 1/4 o 1/2 watts soportaran los 127 VAC 60 HZ? Capacitor probaré con otros mas chico posteo los resultados graciass!!

Gudino Roberto: Estoy conciente de eso, lo estoy utilizando con una lampara incandecente de 60 watts. Gracias por el dato seguiré intentado


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 19, 2011)

Buenas, me han dejado para reparar el circuito de un dimmer que segun me han dicho es para regular la potencia de un cargador de bateria, le he cambiado el TRIAC que estaba malo y tenia una resistencia quemada (la Roja) le he puesto una de 47K para pruebas y la que esta representada aqui como marron no tenia nada solo las puntas como si la hubiesen cortado.

En las pruebas la luz se queda a una potencia media, casi no regula al variar el potenciometro.

¿Que valore creeis que son la resistencias?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

"gastate " en dibujar bien el circuito y no solo juntar lineas y veras lo "raro "que es ese dimmer.

gastate un poco che !!!!!!!!!!!!! ahora en buscar dimmer y como funciona y valores .
ya te hice el dibujo de ese dimmmer raro


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 19, 2011)

A ver si asi se ve mejor, lo intente poner tal como estaba en el circuito, lo raro es que solo tenga 1 condensador para hacer el desfase, y el potenciometro no este directamente conectado a A2 del TRIAC ?¿


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

no viste mi dibujo ???? 

abajo del tuyo ????

una R. en // con un pote suele usarse para bajar el valor final de el pote .

una R en serie con un pote suele usarse para definir un valor minimo distinto de cero en la regulacion .


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 19, 2011)

Si lo vi, era para hacerlo mas claro, en este caso la resistencia en serie es para no llegar al 100 % de potencia ¿no?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

si...................................y en este caso se vuelve necesario, protege al pote en minimo, que no se gaste prematuro la pista, fijate que sino le mandas 220v directo al pobre C .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> A ver si asi se ve mejor, lo intente poner tal como estaba en el circuito, lo raro es que solo tenga 1 condensador para hacer el desfase


Tiene un solo condensador porque es un Dimmer de simple histéresis.


Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Si lo vi, era para hacerlo mas claro, en este caso la resistencia en serie es para no llegar al 100 % de potencia ¿no?


Posiblemente.

Por la disposición de resistencias me parece que mas que un Dimmer es un adaptador de tensión, como para conectar aparatos de 110Vca a 220Vca.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tiene un solo condensador porque es un Dimmer de simple histéresis.
> 
> Posiblemente.
> 
> Por la disposición de resistencias me parece que mas que un Dimmer es un adaptador de tensión, como para conectar aparatos de 110Vca a 220Vca.


 
te parece ?? seria entonces un preset lo que tendria .........
haaa uno de eso aparatos con pote .......al hospital en seguida el aparato que se conecte a el


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 19, 2011)

hay te dejo unos datos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2011)

jamas.......eso no puede ser.

nunca................pensa eso .


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pues preguntare de que es exactamente, y ya os dire, 
Gracias a todos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2011)

sstc dijo:


> hay te dejo unos datos


...............................................................................



fernandob dijo:


> jamas.......eso no puede ser.
> 
> nunca................pensa eso .


 
ya viste que ? y por que ??


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 20, 2011)

amigo aca tienes el cto de un dimmer que hize, funciona estupendo, espero y te funcione


----------



## rafaeluru (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola, como están?
Resulta que estoy haciendo un dimmer para una consola de luces.
Me parecía sencillo, ya que un circuito dimmer no requiere muchos componentes. Si, decidí hacer uno que me reduzca el efecto de histéresis, pero nada mas.

Bueno, el problema es que cuando voy subiendo el dimer desde cero, la lampara recien prende a media tensión, y lo mismo cuando la voy bajando del máximo, cuando llega a media tensión aproximdamente, se corta. Probé varios circuitos, hasta uno que tiene histéresis cero, que lleva unos diodos y eso, pero nada. Sin embargo, he visto circuitos dimmer que se puede regular hasta que el filamento de una lampara esté apenas rojo, asi que poder se puede. 

Estoy sospechando que sea el tipo de triac, ya que con ese circuito tuve problemas con triacs del tipo BTA (BTA12 y BTA08 que son lso que usé); el problema era que me echaba humo el potenciómetro. Terminé usando un BT137 que anduvo bien para el potenciómetro, pero ahora tengo el problema que les mencioné anteriormente. Vi en muchos circuitos que usan el TIC226, pero antes de comprarlo quiero asegurarme de que sea el triac, porque ya voy comprando 3, por eso estoy preguntando.

Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda que puedan darme.


----------



## radni (Feb 21, 2012)

Hermano uruguayo, si no pones los circuitos que estas usando adivinos no somos así que, a poner circuitos y veamos que podemos hacer!!


----------



## rafaeluru (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola.
Si la pregunta no iba enfocada a si el circuito estaba bien o mal (por eso no puse ninguno), mas bien era para saber (en base a la experiencia de algunos de uds) si ese problema podría estarlo causando el tipo de triac, cosa que a mi me parecía que si. Pero por si la cosa viene por el lado del circuito, se los pongo en un pdf.
Van a ver 3 circuitos (X1, X2, X3). 

El X1 es la base, vamos a decir. Éste circuito estaba en una lámpara con dimmer y andaba bárbaro, tenía si el problema de la histéresis, pero cuando bajaba el potenciómetro la lámpara dismenuía su brillo hasta que apenas se notara rojo el filamento (que es lo que busco yo).

El X2 es para disminuir el efecto de histéresis. Éste circuito fué con el que mas experimenté, ya que hice éste y otros que he encontrado por la red que son muy parecidos, básicamente era lo mismo con algunos componentes cambiados. El resultado fue siempre lo mismo, cuando el brillo se hiba bajando, se cortaba al llegar a media luz (para tener una idea, cuando digo media luz es aproximadamente cuando se conecta una lampara de 220V a 110)

El X3 está muy bueno, te queda la histéresis en cero practicamente, peeeero, con el mismo problema de que no lo puedo regular a menos de media luz.

Bueno, espero haber aclarado mas las cosas y nuevamente agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## krl1 (Feb 26, 2012)

al X2 pruebalo cambiando esa resistencia de 150K por el potenciometro (saca la reisistencia y coloca el potenciometro) y donde tienes el potenciometro no coloques nada.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

Segun tengo entendido,cada cosa tiene un LIMITE de tension,por lo cual cuando llega a ese limite no funciona o se rompe;cuando un bombillo llega al limite de menor tension se apaga,eso creemos,pero como los seres humanos no vemos los colores debajo del rojo o mas altos que el violeta,esa resistencia de tungsteno cuando se pone roja y le seguis bajando la tension,para mi emite los colores debajo de rojo llamados INFRARROJOS,ya que las resistencias dejan pasar las tensiones,pero como esta emite luz,al llegar al rojo y descender el voltaje emite los infrarrojos,y es por eso que te parece que enciende a la mitad de la tension.
Mi pregunta seria si es posible adaptar un PWM como driver para estas lamparas,asi como los drivers de leds,salvando la distancia el led y el bombillo tienen filamentos que se calientan y emiten luz.
Para mi el TIC226D es muy sencible y fijate que DIAC lleva y usa el X1 que decis que hizo lo que vos querias


----------



## Dream7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Buen día.
Como hago para que un Dimmer que trabaja en 200V lo pueda operar en 110V. Qué componente debería modificar.?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

Ninguno , trabaja igual


----------



## llddccgg (Ene 17, 2013)

Mi dimmer tiene el problema que cuando lo mido sin la carga regula perfectamente , pero cuando le pongo la ampolleta no enciende y marca todo el rato 0v ¿ Que puede ser , los condensadores , el triac bt136 , o el diac?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 17, 2013)

sin foto y con pocos datos no podemos hacer nada, dime si quiera que usas como carga porque *#la ampolleta no encuende#* no se que es!!!!


----------



## zxeth (Abr 8, 2013)

Buenos dias, bueno tengo un gran problemita, me decidi a hacerme unos dimmers para regular los reflectores de 500w de mi patio (en realidad con lampara de 300w), pero resulta que no me termino funcionando en su totalidad.

Siempre los reflectores quedan prendidos al 100%, cuando giro el potenciometro (compre potenciometros lineales) no hace nada. Adjunto el diagrama y la plaqueta que hice.









Bueno ahora la gran consulta, alguien sabe que esta pasando? Ya probé cambiando el potenciometro, cambiando el triac y soldando con disipadores, cambie de lugar de todas las formas posibles las patas del triac (por si a caso de que el datasheet este mal y el gate no sea el pin 3). cambie el diac y cambie de lugar la entrada y la salida. 


Ahora haciendo pruebas encontre que entre el gate y la fase que va directo a la lampara hay 220v, y varia a 198 si vario el pote, eso esta bien?. 
Si corto la pata del gate deja de prender, pero si saco el potenciometro funciona al 100%, y si pongo un puente en lugar de un pote tambien funciona al 100%, seran los capacitores?, seran las resistencias de 4.7k?
Estoy un poco apurado con esto ya que mañana es el cumpleaños de mi hermana y lo vamos a festejar en el patio y quisiera tener eso hoy. 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## NeoLokura (Abr 15, 2014)

Buenas noches! Estoy armandome un Dimmer para 220v. Para aplicarlo a una lampara de mi casa.
En el esquema que encontré se usa un Potenciometro de 500k.
y aca mis dudas:

1) Conseguí dos potenciometros de 250k, puedo ponerlos en serie para llegar a los 500k? 

2) Cuando encontré los Potenciometros estaban soldados algunas patas (ver Img Adj ), alguién me podria decir para que podrían haberlos unido asi? qué función cumplen esas resistencias(68k) que le soldaron en las patas? 

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 15, 2014)

Bienvenido al foro, sinceramente, como están conectados esos dos potenciometros, no tienen nada que ver con el circuito que necesitas de 500K, en la forma que están conectadas esas resitencias, lo usaba hace años para emular una resistencia variable de 55K aproximamente, ni siquiera cumple la función de un potenciometro con centro.
podrías usar los dos potenciometros en serie, pero sin la resistencia de 68K, el problema es que tendrías que mover a veces los dos pot simultáneamente para lograr valores mayores de 250K o menores.
algo parecido a :


suerte por esos lados de la verdulería


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

Aqui te dejo cinco , directamente con 250 K 

Aún el del medio de 110 V también funciona en 220 V


----------



## papirrin (Abr 15, 2014)

estaria mas facil si no encuentras uno de 500 k, poner uno de 1M con una resistencia en paralelo tambien de 1M.


----------



## NeoLokura (Abr 15, 2014)

Muchas gracias!

@nasaserna okk! voy a probar poniendolos en serie y ver que resulta 

@DOSMETROS thanks! muy interesante, voy a probarlos y ver que onda 

@papirrin no es que no consiga uno de 500k, el tema es que por acá (Arg.) un potenciometro de 500k esta casi al mismo precio que un Dimmer ya terminado! ni me quiero imaginar cuanto esta el de 1M!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

De nada 

Porque esos valores se usan para valvulares


----------



## papirrin (Abr 15, 2014)

me puse a ver por aca eso del precio, y me parece raro algo y no me gusta quedarme con la duda XD

si son de estos los que ocupas:





http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/prod.asp?p=29

cuesta $7mx= $.50USD el de 1M  lineal y con switch, podrias checar en otra casa de electronica.

o es multivueltas?


----------



## NeoLokura (Abr 19, 2014)

hoy tuve un poco de tiempo y los probé! Hice dos de 250k  Ahora me faltaría pasarlos a una placa y listo.
Muchas Gracias!

@papirrin D= re baratos! cómo puede ser? voy a averiguar en otras casas..


----------



## Medicina2004 (Ago 25, 2015)

Hola.  He comprado unos interruptores touch con dimmer y he notado que aunque ponga el dimmer  al máximo,  la lámpara brilla algo  menos que si la conecto sin dimmer.  
Mi duda es la siguiente: con todos los dimmer se pierde algo de brillo?  O este que tengo  funciona mal? 
Espero  me orienten para saber si hago el reclamo.  
En un dimmer que arme hace muchos años no recuerdo  haberme dado cuenta que perdía  brillo.  Pero quizás no me di cuanta y también perdía  brillo.  
Gracias 
Alejandro


----------



## papirrin (Ago 25, 2015)

Es normal que iluminen poco menos, generalmente se hacen con componentes que tienen una resistencia interna entre otros fenomenos.

La cuestion es que no sea demasiado, pero eso solo tu lo sabes.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2015)

Es normal que pierdan, eso va a pasar si o si. Lo que no es normal es que se note y se perciba a simple vista. Si pones una al lado de la otra supongo que se notará pero 'de memoria' no debería.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Ago 26, 2015)

Hola.  Gracias por las ayuda.  Entonces me quedo tranquilo.  Es cierto  si veo una lámpara quizás no me doy cuenta ,  pero como primero tenía la lámpara sin dimmer,  al ponerle el dimmer me di cuenta. que no brillaba tanto. 
Realmente se nota la diferencia al puentear el dimmer, pero claro contrastando en el momento. Después les subo un video y les muestro la diferencia de brillo  al puentear el dimmer y me dicen si les parece mucho lo que se pierde.  
Gracias


----------



## kratos27 (Dic 28, 2015)

Hice un control de temperatura para cautín y quise utilizarlo en un fan/ventilador 115vac-50/60hz-0.2A, lo conecte junto con el voltímetro, empieza en 72 Vac con velocidad normal al aumentar ésta cuando llega a 90 Vac empieza a disminuir y al llegar a 98-99 Vac se detiene como esforzándose, después de pasar  al 100 Vac en adelante comienza a funcionar bien hasta llegar al tope del potenciómetro y alcanzar su máxima velocidad, desde ya, gracias.
P.D. No se mucho de electrónica.


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 28, 2015)

ya checaste si el potencionmetro no tiene falla?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2015)

Ese tipo de control (Dimmer) *NO* sirve para todos los motores de inducción y además la gran mayoría de multímetros, en particular digitales, miden mal la salida de tensión de un dimmer. 
Salvo que el multímetro sea del tipo True RMS solo miden tensiones alternas senoidales que están muy lejos a lo que sale de un dimmer.


¿ Foto del ventilador ?


----------



## kratos27 (Dic 28, 2015)

mide 12cm x 12cm





proteus7 dijo:


> ya checaste si el potencionmetro no tiene falla?



si, el potenciómetro funciona bien, tengo 2 y con los 2 hace lo mismo, gracias por responder


----------



## juandiego99 (Nov 18, 2016)

Buenas Tardes.

Alguien me puede decir cómo se conecta el siguiente circuito de Dimmer ... 

Éste es el esquema


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 150353
​
Donde dice *"Carga/Lámpara"* se conecta lo que desees regular. *NO* puede ser cualquier cosa.

Donde dice _*"Red eléctrica"*_ se conecta al toma-corriente de tu casa


----------



## juandiego99 (Nov 18, 2016)

Y el triac como se conectaria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2016)

juandiego99 dijo:


> Y el triac como se conectaria?



Buscas el datasheet del TRIAC seleccionado.
Identificas cual es cada pata.
Conectas el TRIAC tal como indica el esquema.


----------



## manu12 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hola, tengo una lampara de pie con dos bombillas, una de 100w y otra de 300w, la intensidad de estas bombillas está controlada por un dimmer gl-0811a, no funciona ninguna, porque tiene dos fusibles térmico abiertos, a parte de los fusibles tiene una resistencia quemada R4, no he encontrado el esquema y no sé que valor puede tener, me gustaría saber si hay alguna forma de saber el valor de una resistencia quemada o a ver si alguien mirando el esquema que he hecho y que subo a continuación puede decirme que valor podría tener la resistencia, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 3, 2017)

Hola a todos, re-floto el tema por que necesito ayuda. 
Armé el dimmer según esquema adjunto en el post de arriba y no me funcionan correctamente. Lo estoy probando con un foco de 75W y observo que la lámpara está al máximo brillo, y sin importar la posición del potenciómetro. 
La resistencia de 1K la varié hasta 100K y el capacitor de 100nf lo aumenté a 470nf. Y hasta probé con distintos TRIAC's como el BT137-600 y no logro reducir el brillo de la lámpara.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2017)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Hola a todos, re-floto el tema por que necesito ayuda.
> Armé el dimmer según esquema adjunto en el post de arriba y no me funcionan correctamente. Lo estoy probando con un foco de 75W y observo que la lámpara está al máximo brillo, sin importar la posición del potenciómetro.
> La resistencia de 1K la varié hasta 100K y el capacitor de 100nf lo aumenté a 470nf. Y hasta probé con distintos TRIAC's como el BT137-600 y no logro reducir el brillo de la lámpara.



¿ Cual de los esquemas armaste. ?

Posibilidades:
TRIAC mal conectado
TRIAC en corto
Esquema mal armado
Componente/s incorrecto/s

Este esquema es de mis preferidos:


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 3, 2017)

*Fogonazo escribió:* _¿Cual de los esquemas armaste?_

Siempre me olvido de subir la imagen que ya la tenía preparada  volví para corregir eso y me encontré con tú respuesta _Fogonazo_  gracias por la ayuda y voy armar ese esquema que me proporcionaste  luego comento resultados.

Pregunto: El DIAC DB3 que es el que estoy utilizando, ¿sirve para este caso? 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2017)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> *Fogonazo escribió:* _¿Cual de los esquemas armaste?_
> 
> Siempre me olvido de subir la imagen que ya la tenía preparada  volví para corregir eso y me encontré con tú respuesta _Fogonazo_  gracias por la ayuda y voy armar ese esquema que me proporcionaste  luego comento resultados.
> 
> ...


Que yo sepa solo existen *2* tipos de DIAC´s comerciales y ambos sirven perfectamente.
Moraleja: _*"Cualquiera te sirve"*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2017)

100 nF en mal estado ?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 3, 2017)

Arme el último esquema y tampoco tuve el resultado esperado, creo que me estoy ahogando en un vaso de agua :cabezon: 

Revise las posibles causas:

_TRIAC mal conectado._

Descarto. Volví a ver la hoja de datos para estar seguro de sus terminales.

_TRIAC en corto._

Descarto. Si dejo el pin compuerta en el aire, el TRIAC  se mantiene abierto.

_Esquema mal armado._

Repasé varias veces y estoy seguro que lo hice bien...

_Componente/s incorrecto/s._




La tensión en la carga en todo momento la tengo en 230V (algo elevada) independientemente de la posición del potenciómetro.
Logro reducir un poco la intensidad de la lámpara cuando coloco un resistor de 1Mohm en lugar del DIAC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2017)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Arme el último esquema y tampoco tuve el resultado esperado, creo que me estoy ahogando en un vaso de agua :cabezon:
> 
> Revise las posibles causas:
> 
> ...


Invertiste la conexión del ánodo 1 con el ánodo 2


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 3, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Invertiste la conexión del ánodo 1 con el ánodo 2



No lo hice. Pero de inmediato voy a realizar esa prueba.

No creo que la baja potencia de la lámpara sea la causa de que el circuito no me funcione.



Invertidas las conexiones, pero sin mejoras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2017)

Cambiaste de diac ? En las bajo consumo tenés esos azules


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 3, 2017)

Hola DOSMETROS. 

Los DIAC's que usé, son los de la imagen. Son los únicos que tengo por ahora. Y voy a ponerme a buscar una lámpara bajo consumo para retirar este componente y ver si por allí pasa mi problema. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2017)

¿La carga es inductiva?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 3, 2017)

En caso de emergencia se puede reemplazar el diac, por una neon,como las que se usaban en los ojos de buey,en los buscapolos,o en los arrancadores de tubos fluorescentes.




Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 3, 2017)

Hola a todos , es perfectamente possible canbiar lo Diac por una lampara neón tipo Ne-2  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 3, 2017)

Paso a contar las novedades, que me confunden un poco por que no se bien por donde pasa el problema.

Armé otro circuito (adjunto imagen) y ahora sí me funciona el DIMMER con la carga de 75W.

Ahora! en este esquema, si en lugar del TRIAC BT137 uso este otro  http://www.allpartsdata.com/partinfo.php?q=Q4004F43&MFG=LITTELFUSE+INC, el funcionamiento cambia y la disminución del brillo en la lámpara es apenas perceptible (mucha corriente por la carga).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2017)

Pueden ser uno de alta y el otro de baja sensibilidad de compuerta


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 7, 2018)

Bendiciones! 
Soy un hobbista de la electrónica nada más, y me encuentro realizando un Regulador de Potencia por control de ángulo de fase siguiendo un tutorial de YouTube.
Funciona perfectamente para regular temperatura y velocidad de giro.
Sin embargo hay un detalle que me preocupa, cuando lo probaba ignorantemente toque el Disipador térmico de aluminio el cual fije al triac que estoy usando (TRIAC BT138-800E) y para mi sorpresa me dio menuda descarga eléctrica!!!
Luego revise todo nuevamente, y me asegure que no hubiese mal contacto y en efecto...El único contacto que existe es que hay entre la base de montaje del TRIAC y el 
Disipador...mediante un tornillo y pasta termica.
Luego con mi multimetro coloque una punta en tierra y la otra al Disipador y me encontré que según regulaba el potenciómetro del circuito el voltaje también variaba.

Mi preocupación es, es esto normal????
Es decir, un Disipador conectado a un TRIAC queda electrificado???

Desde ya agradezco su tiempo y disposición.
Bendiciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Si no lo aislaste con mica y virolas es absolutamente lógico , la aleta es equivalente a la pata del medio.

Hay triacs aislados , aqui verás las diferencias :


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 7, 2018)

Breve y preciso!
Muchas gracias!
Si es que como te decía...Solo soy un aficionado no hago mas de lo que me dicen en el tutorial más que averiguar alguna que otra cosa, pero ignorada lo del TRIAC por completo, en resumen es "normal"...
Muchas gracias bendiciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Si , en rigor tooodooo el circuito está electrificado , mejor meterlo en una caja plástica y con perilla plástica por las dudas

Te felicito que lo sacaste andando


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 7, 2018)

Gracias.
Y Si claro el esta en un Gavinete plástico, fuera de todo contacto accidental.

No hay ningún problema que quede así entonces?
Es decir electrificado?
No estoy perjudicando el TRIAC?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

No, para nada , el perjudicado podés ser vos ! jajaja


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Scooter (May 8, 2018)

Hay que leer el datasheet. Hay que usar triacs con cápsula aislada si es que quieres tocar el radiador o compartir radiador.
Eso o aislarlo con mica etc...


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 8, 2018)

Si...De hecho lo hice, porque se que hay componentes aparentemente inofensivos...pero que pueden costarle la vida a uno, como algunos capacitores, pero leí lo del datashet del TRIAC y no decía nada referente a lo de ese riesgo 😅😅😅


----------



## DJ T3 (May 8, 2018)

Esto es un ejemplo de un datasheet.
Donde dice "tab", es la aleta del triac (mira las descripciones de los pines y el tab)




Recuerda que todo el circuito esta electrificado, a no ser que uses optoacopladores o transformadores


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 8, 2018)

Muchas gracias a todos Exelente Foro!!!!
Felicitaciones!!!


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

No hace falta que te diga del riesgo es algo implicito, si te dice que el tab esta conectado a uno de los terminales, esta todo dicho, hay componentes que el tab esta aislado, pero así y todo siempre es preferible extremar las precauciones.
Cuando se trabajan con elementos que involucran la tensión de línea, ninguna precaución esta demás, una rotura de un componente puede deja bajo tensión de Red un circuito, siempre hay que mirar todas las posibilidades


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , en rigor tooodooo el circuito está electrificado , mejor meterlo en una caja plástica y con perilla plástica por las dudas
> 
> Te felicito que lo sacaste andando



Pues bueno, después del susto acá está finalizado...no soy un profesional pero estoy contento con el resultado muchas gracias por su valioso aporte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

En verdad te felicito por el armado profesional 

Entendemos perfectamente el adaptar dos cajas de embutir  ya que esas cuestan baratas y las otras valen fortuna


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 8, 2018)

A eso sumale que acá en mi país...aun en las tiendas más ""prestigiosas"" preguntas por gabinetes plásticos para proyectos y se te quedan viendo con una cara de...""what???????"""
Y ni que decir cuando pregunte por un "DIAC"...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Los diacs están en todas las lámparas de bajo consumo grati$






Es el azul !


----------



## JAENZ89 (May 8, 2018)

En mi caso tuve que mandar a traerlos desde el otro lado del mundo...""literalmente""...ebay...
Y muchas gracias por el "tips"
De hecho...igual me fue imposible encontrar un Condensador de poliester de 47nF a 400V  
  Y mi sorpresa fue que mientras reparaba una lámpara de esas...ahí también lo encontré!!!!


----------



## lucasjudas (Feb 4, 2019)

Que tal comunidad, soy nuevito en el tema de la electronica, la cuestion es que quize comenzar ensamblando algo poco costoso y practico para el uso hogareño. Ensamble un dimmer extraido de un tutorial del youtube... 



El dimmer funciona pero su capacidad oscila entre los 0 a los 150v, reemplazando la resistencia de 10 k por una de 1 k (la que protege al potenciometro) logre que abra hasta 180v, pero esto no es una verdadera solucion, ya que pongo en riesgo el potenciometro y aunque quitara la resistencia no llegaria a los 220 v, lo unico diferente que utilice en mi circuito es el triac, en vez de el bt136 utilice el tic226 d. me pregunto si poniendo una bobina entre la pata 2 del triac y la resistencia que de 10 k, lograré levantar la abertura del dimmer.

Desde ya muchas gracias y perdon por las molestias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Son dos triac bastante diferentes , el BT es de disparo en los 4 cuadrantes y gate sensible , el TIC , sólo dispara en 3 cuadrantes y no tiene gate sensible

Probá de agrandarlo un poco el capacitor a 150 nF.

Me gustan mas con doble constante de tiempo , probá :


----------



## lucasjudas (Feb 4, 2019)

voy a probar agrandando el capacitor! muchas gracias. Lo de la bobina queda descartado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Para la próxima le sacas una captura al diagrama del video y la subes . . .  no es justo que tengamos que ver medio video hasta encontrar el diagrama y poder ayudarte ¿Entendés?






Si te referís a ésto es para evitar ruidos eléctricos y proteger al triac en cargas inductivas cómo taladros o ventiladores de techo , nada tiene que ver con el disparo del gate.


----------



## lucasjudas (Feb 4, 2019)

Mil disculpa, es que soy nuevo en el foro! para la proxima saco captura del diagrama, ya me quedo mas en claro todo!


----------



## savad (Feb 9, 2019)

Para los que quieren aprender y diseñar circuitos de potencia con control de fase

*9.5.2 Ramp-and-Pedestal Control*
Both high gain and linearity are obtained by charging C1 from the undamped sinusoidal waveform, as in Figure 9.32(a).
This adds a cosine wave to the linear ramp to compensate for the sinusoidal supply waveform, resulting in the linear
transfer characteristics shown in Figure 9.32(b).
System gain can be adjusted over a wide range by changing the magnitude of charging resistor, R2, as indicated in
 Figure 9.32(c).
 By selecting a ramp amplitude of one volt, for example, and assuming a zener diode of 20 volts, then a change
 in potentiometer setting of only 5 percent results in the linear, full-range change in output.
The values shown in Figure 9.32(a) are typical for a 60 Hz circuit.
The potentiometer resistance must be low enough to charge capacitor C1 rapidly, in order to be able to
 trigger early in the cycle. This is the limiting factor on control impedance level.
 The logarithmic characteristic of diodes limits the control gain that can be achieved with a
reasonably linear transfer characteristic.
 At a one-volt ramp amplitude, diode non-linearity is not pronounced, but a 0.1 volt ramp voltage, the
capacitor is charged primarily by diode current, thus obliterating the cosine-modified ramp



FIGURE 9.32 RESISTANCE CONTROllED PEDESTAL WITH COSINE-MODIFIED RAMP

The sharper knee of a zener diode may be used
to obtain higher gains, at the expense of requiring a higher voltage
across the potentiometer. The third limiting factor is the peak-point
current of the unijunction transistor. This current must be supplied
entirely by R2 and should be no higher than one-tenth the charging
current on C1, at the end of the half-cycle, in order to avoid distortion
of the waveform.
Del clásico libro de GE .. SCR manual  ..Lo pueden bajar de este link
http://www.introni.it/pdf/GE - SCR manual 1972.pdf
ya que el archivo es muy grande

y en español ..este sitio en Argentina esta muy bueno
Sistemas de Control


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2019)

En el foro esta este otro manual de Motorola sogre tiristores  y teoría: *Manual Motorola*


----------



## savad (Feb 11, 2019)

Les dejo esta nota de aplicación de microfuse sobre control de fase de thyristores
(Aunque en Ingles es muy buena)


----------



## dmedina (May 5, 2021)

Hola buenas!! Estoy intentado hacer un regulador triac diac para regular la luminosidad de una bombilla. Al montar el circuito y probarlo regula la luminosidad, el problema es que no llega a apagar la bombilla del todo. ¿Alguien sabe como puedo modificar el circuito para conseguirlo? Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2021)

Agrandá el potenciómetro a 500K (suele necesitar cerca de 380K para apagar la lámpara....mejor calculalo) y quitá esa resistencia de 100 en serie con el diac.


----------



## dmedina (May 9, 2021)

Muchas gracias!! Ya funciona.


----------

